

Former CEO of Buckyballs getting personally sued by CPSC - socalnate1
http://www.unitedweball.org

======
DanBC
The submitted website doesn't do a good job of letting me know what's going
on. Subjectively, the tone is a bit of a turn off for me.

Here's some more information about what's happening to them.
[http://overlawyered.com/2013/08/cpsc-sues-defiant-ceo-
indivi...](http://overlawyered.com/2013/08/cpsc-sues-defiant-ceo-individually-
buckyball-case/)

The submitted article has a gently misleading FAQ = "HOW MANY KNOWN INCIDENTS
ARE THERE OF SWALLOWING OF BUCKYCUBES®? 0." \- they don't mention the numbers
of people who swallowed Buckyballs.

Here's an old press release from CPSC [http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Newsroom/News-
Releases/2012/CPSC-Sues...](http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Newsroom/News-
Releases/2012/CPSC-Sues-Maxfield--Oberton-Over-Hazardous-Buckyballs-and-
Buckycube-Desk-Toys-Action-prompted-by-ongoing-harm-to-children-from-ingested-
magnets-/)

------
socalnate1
I really wish the Tea Party crowd would get behind actual instances of
governmental overreach...

------
kaonashi
Good.

